# leaking sunroof



## rchbg (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a 96 maxima with sunroof leaking about 3 inches down left door/windshield post. I'm thinking it's the drain but what can i do ? Have tried runnig stiff wire down drain hole but still leaks. Can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

rchbg said:


> I have a 96 maxima with sunroof leaking about 3 inches down left door/windshield post. I'm thinking it's the drain but what can i do ? Have tried runnig stiff wire down drain hole but still leaks. Can anyone help?
> Thanks


I've dealt with this problem before on a '00 Maxima. The most likely problem is that the drain tube, in the leftside A-pillar, is kinked in one or more places. You'll need to lower the headliner on that side of the vehicle and pull the drain tube off of the sunroof assembly. It should run all the way down to the driver's side kick panel. Hopefully this is the problem, so you will have to get down and dirty... :thumbup:


----------

